# Results of Whole Body Scan - Scary



## BettyV4

Hi Thyroid Family,

My daughter and I saw the endo yesterday and here is what we know so far. Although we were told originally the papillary cancer hadn't spread to any of the lymph nodes the body scan showed it did spread to one of the lymph nodes near the neck. Dr. Park said the RAI should kill off those cells and we have to return in 4-6 weeks to have labs done. I was really scared because this came as a surprise being the original biopsies showed no spreading. I also thought the RAI would have killed off any cells immediately and then a week later the body scan would have shown no cancer cells present. I hope this makes sense. It's all coming from a highly anxiety ridden mom of a relatively sane 23 year old daughter. So there you have it - she remains stage one because of size of nodule which was removed with TT December 20th, and age. Phew Do I understand the dr. correctly??????


----------



## nikimcn

wow~that is scary.
i still have my thyroid but find out in April (6th) if mine will be removed due to multiple nodules.


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Thyroid Family,
> 
> My daughter and I saw the endo yesterday and here is what we know so far. Although we were told originally the papillary cancer hadn't spread to any of the lymph nodes the body scan showed it did spread to one of the lymph nodes near the neck. Dr. Park said the RAI should kill off those cells and we have to return in 4-6 weeks to have labs done. I was really scared because this came as a surprise being the original biopsies showed no spreading. I also thought the RAI would have killed off any cells immediately and then a week later the body scan would have shown no cancer cells present. I hope this makes sense. It's all coming from a highly anxiety ridden mom of a relatively sane 23 year old daughter. So there you have it - she remains stage one because of size of nodule which was removed with TT December 20th, and age. Phew Do I understand the dr. correctly??????


Oh, man..................we definitely were not expecting that but I say, "Thank God for the whole body scan!" Yes???

Doc is right; it takes some time for RAI to kill off all the cells. I would say you have a very excellent "team" and they are on top of this big-time.

Continuing prayers for you and your very very brave and cool as a cucumber daughter.

Please do keep us in the loop here. We all were hoping this was over with; what a surprise. But, hey.................I have to say once again, "Thank goodness they have found it!"


----------



## kpn_chin_up

I'm going to have my RAI next week, and the situation you describe is what the nuke doctor told me to expect... So I don't know if it's out of the ordinary.


----------



## BettyV4

So after calling the doctor back a total of five times because she didn't get back to me fast enough (she really did I was just so frantic) she repeated what she said the first time - not uncommon - one lymph node - stage one - RAI will kill off cells - some more things but that's enough. Bloods in four weeks - I'm so grateful they found this - atleast we can say it's now all been covered and we really can move on. The thought of them not catching the lymph node is really scary. They are a good team and I am very controlling and keep behind each one of them - whether they are techs, radiologists or doctors. I think we can kill off one lymph node with RAI - how about you?????


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> So after calling the doctor back a total of five times because she didn't get back to me fast enough (she really did I was just so frantic) she repeated what she said the first time - not uncommon - one lymph node - stage one - RAI will kill off cells - some more things but that's enough. Bloods in four weeks - I'm so grateful they found this - atleast we can say it's now all been covered and we really can move on. The thought of them not catching the lymph node is really scary. They are a good team and I am very controlling and keep behind each one of them - whether they are techs, radiologists or doctors. I think we can kill off one lymph node with RAI - how about you?????


Oh, yeah..................it's going to be zapped! You bettcha'!!! And if I ever get sick, I want you there to be on top of things for me!! You are the bomb!


----------



## BettyV4

Hi Guys - Kristina is feeling mood swings galore. Happy in the morning - depressed at night and tired a good period of the time. Just started on Thyroid meds last week - I told my daughter to call the dr but she insists that since she just started taking the meds once daily (this is post body scan and RAI) she wants to give her body a chance to get used to the new meds. Is it normal to have these highs and lows beginning thyroid meds? She's going to have labs taken in a couple of weeks and I'll post the results when I get them. The last labs were all over since the place since Kris wasn't on meds because she was getting ready for the RAI.

Last but not least - will life ever be normal again?????? The grade one papillary surprisingly was found in one lymph node upon having the whole body scan. It should have been irradicated due to the RAI - just need to ask - will life ever be normal or whatever normal appeared to be prior to diagnosis????


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Guys - Kristina is feeling mood swings galore. Happy in the morning - depressed at night and tired a good period of the time. Just started on Thyroid meds last week - I told my daughter to call the dr but she insists that since she just started taking the meds once daily (this is post body scan and RAI) she wants to give her body a chance to get used to the new meds. Is it normal to have these highs and lows beginning thyroid meds? She's going to have labs taken in a couple of weeks and I'll post the results when I get them. The last labs were all over since the place since Kris wasn't on meds because she was getting ready for the RAI.
> 
> Last but not least - will life ever be normal again?????? The grade one papillary surprisingly was found in one lymph node upon having the whole body scan. It should have been irradicated due to the RAI - just need to ask - will life ever be normal or whatever normal appeared to be prior to diagnosis????


In all probability, Kristina is correct. Thyroid is a hormone. What brand is she on and what is the starting dose?

Life will be better than normal. You will see!!! We do learn from our experiences although I am never ever happy to see anyone having problems of any kind.

Who knows? Your daughter may end up going to med school if she is not already!! You never know!


----------



## Jaimee

I'm speaking from experience (unfortunately). It takes time. A lot of it. Just be there for her (which it sounds like you are). Let her talk about her fears and complaints. Be encouraging but make sure you validate how she's feeling. This is so hard! I've been through a lot in my life, but being told I have cancer is definitely the most difficult. I didn't really even start to process it all until RAI, so be patient with her as she works through some stuff. Stay on top of depression if it creeps up and keep your options open for counseling as well. I read a book during my isolation that was helpful to me called Dirty Bombshell. It helped me work through (and just recognize) some of my emotions. Just a thought. You're a good mama! This will be a huge thing in your relationship. My mom and I are so much closer now after my thyroid cancer. She was the only one who was really here for me the way I needed


----------



## dgrayson6

I had a ton of cancerous lymph nodes which were removed during my surgery along with the entire thyroid, (Feb 2) and am now in my 4th day of RAI to finish ablating the thyroid tissue. Life is so much better after going through this. Tremendous blessings come from the hardest struggles. Best wishes to you and your daughter. PM me if you need support.


----------



## Andros

dgrayson6 said:


> I had a ton of cancerous lymph nodes which were removed during my surgery along with the entire thyroid, (Feb 2) and am now in my 4th day of RAI to finish ablating the thyroid tissue. Life is so much better after going through this. Tremendous blessings come from the hardest struggles. Best wishes to you and your daughter. PM me if you need support.


Welcome to the board and thank you for being here for us. As a survivor, hopefully you will be able to comfort many.

I like what you wrote. Thank you so much and thank you for joining.


----------

